# how to wire an inline duct fan to a power cord?



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 7, 2008)

when wiring one of these duct fans,
www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100396559

 by the looks of the pic,theres just a positive,neg,and a ground wire right? how do i hook the power cord up to this (+ to +  - to - ground to ground  or ????????) if anybody could help me out right quick,i'd really apreciate it,Thanks alot


----------



## The New Girl (Jul 7, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> when wiring one of these duct fans,
> www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100396559
> 
> by the looks of the pic,theres just a positive,neg,and a ground wire right? how do i hook the power cord up to this (+ to +  - to - ground to ground  or ????????) if anybody could help me out right quick,i'd really apreciate it,Thanks alot



Gee, AID, I'm just a dumb girl and know that one!!! Cut the cord pos to pos, common to common, ground to ground!!! So easy a child of 6 with 20 years experience could do it!!!


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 7, 2008)

thats what i figured,i just wasnt tryin to burn the spot down.i just screw the grounds to the duct then or what?


----------



## The New Girl (Jul 7, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> thats what i figured,i just wasnt tryin to burn the spot down.i just screw the grounds to the duct then or what?



Use wire caps to screw wires together in each cap, then plug it in and your set! If your cord has 3 plugs on the end it has a ground, either plain copper or green  (mj color!)


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 7, 2008)

youre awesome,thank you so much,i just wanted to make sure..wasnt tryin to have the fire dept over at this time,i'd probably be taken away =)

 p.s.
i cant help but ask,is that you in your avatar,and if so,how old r u?


----------



## The New Girl (Jul 7, 2008)

Ya me, last year when i was 23, I have a brother & dad that has shown me a lot about my own repairs, so the wiring thing, well actually learned about that when I helped dad at age 10ish !!! 

Edit -Ok, this year now


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 7, 2008)

wow,i dont mean to sound like  a perv but,DAMN,you have a bangin body!!


----------

